# ECIGSSA Advertising / Info / Business Cards



## ET (6/11/13)

ok who wants to go and make us some nice colour printable business card size little info sheets with the website address on there? loads of places i go to have people asking me about where they can get ecigs from. i'd like to be able to carry a few info cards so i can just pass it to people and i figured there might be someone here that can mock one up and members can download and print off their own copies to hand to people?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)

Awesome Idea  Ill get on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (6/11/13)

We have a little sticker that goes with our free toy, that recommend people to visit ecigssa as well as when I get customers buying starter kits or mods/RBA I suggest they join the forum if they need help that I can't help them with, also for more information.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)

Melinda said:


> We have a little sticker that goes with our free toy, that recommend people to visit ecigssa as well as when I get customers buying starter kits or mods/RBA I suggest they join the forum if they need help that I can't help them with, also for more information.


 
I saw the sticker  Love it!!! This is also a good idea though for people who have not yet bought so we can give all the authorized dealers here a chance


----------



## TylerD (6/11/13)

Great idea guys! (in a Naas Botha accent)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/13)

Ok so I am not really getting a chance to do this properly - have done a quick mock-up though  Will do a proper one when I get more time

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jan (17/6/15)

Very often I get stopped by passers-by or random people that want to know where I can get an ecig like yours. Now it is one thing just to give them a vendor’s web site address but I would rather get them involved in the vaping community here on ecigs sa.

My suggestion/request can’t someone design us a nice business card with the ecigs sa logo and web address on. The members can then print their own (if they want to) and if you get asked by someone about vaping or equipment you can hand them a business card and say go and have a look here.

The card does not have to be fancy. Something you can print on your home printer and keep in your wallet.

I think there is also something psychological if you hand someone a card with information on rather than them trying to remember a website address or search for it somewhere on a note that they saved on a phone

What do you think?

Cheers

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TylerD (17/6/15)

Great idea @Jan .


----------



## nemo (17/6/15)

Great idea, maybe leave a few in our smoking area for those are to shy to ask.


----------



## Gizmo (17/6/15)

It's a great idea. Also affordable to do. I will get on it. Put your name down who would like spread the word of ecigssa and I will send you a bunch of cards 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul (17/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> It's a great idea. Also affordable to do. I will get on it. Put your name down who would like spread the word of ecigssa and I will send you a bunch of cards
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


count me in @Gizmo


----------



## TylerD (17/6/15)

Me please. @TylerD


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/15)

There is no question that this is an awesome idea of huge proportions. I would suggest two sides to the card... one the ECIGSSA logo and URL etc and on the other side the Vendor who PAYS for the cards to be made and posted!

Maybe there is an opportunity for a couple of vendors to get together and maybe do two or three vendor ads on the one side of the card!

I have wanted such cards for over a year now and now is the time! Bring it on!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Jan (17/6/15)

Me 2
Thx


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> But on other hand I really think ECIGSSA needs a new logo first. Anyone want to try their hand at one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



@zadiac ?


----------



## TylerD (17/6/15)

Yes please! A new logo will kick ass! Let's start a competition for a logo design. I will even sponsor something for that.


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

I'm in. Have had quite a couple of people ask me for info.


----------



## phanatik (17/6/15)

count me in as well.

And i'll whip up something for the new logo approach.

Please let me know which thread it needs to be posted in.


----------



## Ashley A (17/6/15)

Me too. For some reason it's so lekker to convert smokers to vapers.


----------



## Michaelsa (17/6/15)

I'm most definitely in.

The amount of people who ask me where they can find out more about proper vaping devices is ridiculous!
I really think we could convert a lot of anologue users this way.
Brilliant idea @Jan


----------



## andro (17/6/15)

yes please , keep getting people asking me on the mall where i work .count me in.


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/6/15)

yup , this will be a winner ..


----------



## Ravynheart (17/6/15)

@Gizmo Count me in! I'm always trying to spread the word of vaping.


----------



## Raslin (17/6/15)

+1 For me too. How do we get the cards?

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## ET (17/6/15)

bump


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/15)

ET said:


> bump


I'd love to give this a go, time is limited but I have an idea or two. Feel free to re-bump this in a week or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/7/15)

I can do many more designs. This took me about two minutes. When I have more time, I'll do some more. 
If it's "too busy" then please let me know. I can do it more simple.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Jy speel nie @zadiac !


----------



## zadiac (5/7/15)

Silver said:


> Jy speel nie @zadiac !



lol........ @Silver , I was just playing around. Came across this thread and thought I'd give it a whirl. From Wednesday I'll have a lot of time on my hands, so I can play around some more with it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

zadiac said:


> lol........ @Silver , I was just playing around. Came across this thread and thought I'd give it a whirl. From Wednesday I'll have a lot of time on my hands, so I can play around some more with it



Thanks so much 
That is very great of you to help!!


----------



## zadiac (5/7/15)

Only a pleasure. Besides, I like playing around with designs and stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Only a pleasure. Besides, I like playing around with designs and stuff



Zman you rock! When you get a chance can you make a non-black one... fresh and healthy looking!

PS: Bought a Green screen of Bid or Buy today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (5/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Zman you rock! When you get a chance can you make a non-black one... fresh and healthy looking!
> 
> PS: Bought a Green screen of Bid or Buy today!



lol....Uncle Rob, it wasn't THAT necessary to get a green screen....hahaha. You're prob going to use it once or twice and then never again...lol

BTW...which one did you get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (5/7/15)

My boss would fire me if I had to print out colour cards  , good idea and some awesome designs guys (and gal ....) but the idea I think here is to have something easily printed out in card form to fit an A4 which can then be distributed. I'm not saying go cheapskate here , but yeah actually I am .... maybe a double sided card with some quick facts as well to educate the 'misinformed' 

Just my cheapskate 1c ...


----------



## ET (6/7/15)

Oops me bumping my old thread has taken away attention from the other business card thread. Will merge the two when I get home


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/7/15)

Edit: Just saw my wonderful use of the English language  will fix
Edit 2: Will fix the logo aswell

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (6/7/15)

Here is a white version of the other one, but it doesn't look as nice. I'll have to design a new one for white.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Thanks @zadiac!
Appreciate the effort


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Here is a white version of the other one, but it doesn't look as nice. I'll have to design a new one for white.



I far prefer this version!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 30693
> 
> 
> Edit: Just saw my wonderful use of the English language  will fix
> Edit 2: Will fix the logo aswell


Looks great Stroods, would love to see this in blue instead of green though


----------



## zadiac (6/7/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @zadiac!
> Appreciate the effort



I'll def work on some more designs after tomorrow Silver. Just need to get his damn foot sorted out first. The cast is coming off (I hope) tomorrow and then I'll be able to start enjoying my vacation leave...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Holding thumbs for you @zadiac


----------

